# Easy camper demountable?



## sjl28red (Jun 23, 2005)

Anyone know anything about the above? :?:


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

:lol: Look >> HERE << :wink:


----------



## NATCOA (Jan 1, 2006)

That is what we call a Truck Camper here in North America. There is a whole forum devoted to them at

*Camper Forum*


----------

